# connecting rotastak to wire cage



## dataload (Feb 7, 2010)

i saw a picture somewhere of a rotastak cage and a wire cage connected together, this is what i'm wanting to do myself and was just wondering if anyone knows of anything that i can use to connect the two? maybe something that you can replace the wire cage door with that lets you insert a tube? obviously there is the option of cutting a hole in the wire cage but thats not ideal.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I connected a rotastak cage to a wire cage but the wire cage already had holes in it for tubes so it was easier! It was also connected to a bin cage:










I'm not sure how you could do it other than cutting the bars, you could maybe get some of the little yellow square pieces that were on my wire cage and fit them over the holes where you cut the bars? Pets at home sell them as spare parts


----------



## dataload (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah that's an idea, i was looking on ebay for those square pieces a few days ago but couldn't find any. i'll go to pets at home tomorrow and have a look, cheers.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

dataload said:


> yeah that's an idea, i was looking on ebay for those square pieces a few days ago but couldn't find any. i'll go to pets at home tomorrow and have a look, cheers.


Just say you are after the yellow square connecting pieces from the savic cages, I think it cost me about 80p 

Also, I have noticed that the rotastak tubes fit through them almost perfectly


----------



## dataload (Feb 7, 2010)

Flissy said:


> Just say you are after the yellow square connecting pieces from the savic cages, I think it cost me about 80p
> 
> Also, I have noticed that the rotastak tubes fit through them almost perfectly


thanks, found some on ebay after searching for savic cage, £4.63 posted which i wouldn't mind paying if it does the job but if you can get them for less than £1 at pets at home i'd be silly not to go and buy them instead.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

You can also use tanks. I had mine set up ontop of a 1ft fish tank as the gerbils first home. But now they are in a 2ft tank. They do really enjoy the space.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

thats a realy good cage you got


----------

